# Cleaning Your Glassware...?



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I wanting to see how everyone cleans there glassware 
here, tricks of the trade N' whatnot. I have a set of CAL 
glass in/out lily pipes that I did not tend to for a while. So a few days 
ago I pulled them off and let them soak in a bleach and water mix for a couple 
of days. I took them out today and put them through the dish washer and it seems 
that all the gunk is gone but both pieces now have a brownish hue that seems to 
not want to come off and the white white scripting CAL has turned brown. Any 
ideas here guys and/or things to try on them?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Bleach and water. Followed by a bottle brush.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

insomniaclush said:


> I wanting to see how everyone cleans there glassware
> here, tricks of the trade N' whatnot. I have a set of CAL
> glass in/out lily pipes that I did not tend to for a while. So a few days
> ago I pulled them off and let them soak in a bleach and water mix for a couple
> ...


Wow thru the dishwater. I'm amazed they didn't break. I pretty much do what Orlando has stated. Just soak overnite in 50/50 bleach water.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Dont forget to use dechlore on them when your done


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I understand
but these two things have 
been soaking in bleach and water for over 
two days.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Try a very small bottle brush


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

I have a glass floral arranger that consists of multiple small glass globes stuck together. I have never used it but I remember the sales person telling me that the trick to cleaning all these small globes was to put a small piece of denture cleaning tablet into each globe and add water.

I have never tried it. Do you know of anyone who wears dentures? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

insomniaclush said:


> I wanting to see how everyone cleans there glassware
> here, tricks of the trade N' whatnot. I have a set of CAL
> glass in/out lily pipes that I did not tend to for a while. So a few days
> ago I pulled them off and let them soak in a bleach and water mix for a couple
> ...


With the ADA stuff its sometimes impossible to get the brush to make the bend all the way down the intake tubes. However, I have had good luck using a Bransonic Ultrasonic Cleaner followed by an extensive rinsing. Many models to choose from here http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_index.asp?cls=24445 and other places you can Google


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

pipe cleaners purchased at hobby stores also to a great job at cleaning glassware


----------



## trag (Jan 9, 2008)

Try vinegar. Some aquatic organisms will leave calciferous deposits behind. Bleach isn't going to remove calcium, but vinegar will.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The bleach and water solution always worked best for me. If I let them get really bad I often had to soak them and rinse them 2-3 times.

I stopped using glassware because it's such a pain to clean.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

I've tryed the bleach a few times and hydrogen peroxide, nothing 
worked to get that brown haze and the CAL white script back. 
I then just had it and diped them in CLR for a few sec. That stuff took off everything
I mean all the discoloration and bright back the white CAL script back. God know how
toxic this stuff is so I'll be soaking and washing these glasswares for some time till I 
use them again in a tank.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Water, Lactic Acid, Gluconic Acid, 
Lauryldimethyl Hydroxysultaine, 
Propylene Glycol Normal Butyl Ether 

That is what makes up CLR. At least the nasty parts.


----------

